# USB PenDrive Problem



## ashikns (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 8gb kingston datatraveller 100.It used to work perfectly,but recently i plugged it into my friends computer and copied some files from his pc to my pendrive.when i got home and plugged the pendrive,the files were all some kind of weird format,with a square symbol as filename.I couldnt even delete them,so i formatted my pendrive.Now whenever i copy some files to my pendrive,they dont work.if i copy exe files,a command prompt window comes up and closes.if i copy videos,they cant be opened.Help me please,what should i do to restore my pendrives functionality..........


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe some malware has entered into your pen drive from his comp. which may have infected your computer when you inserted it. And now even after formatting the virus may again enter the pen drive when you insert it back. 

Best thing would be to do a full system scan with a good antivirus and antispyware. You can use softwares such as MalwareBytes' Antimalware for scanning. 

And also try formatting your pen-drive with some external third party softwares such as HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool


----------



## ashikns (Jul 6, 2009)

I have scanned my entire system with eset.its clean.the pendrive is absolutely empty.other pendrives work fine on my system.i have also tried the hp tool,but my problem is unsolved.please help me guys...................


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 6, 2009)

ashikns said:


> I have scanned my entire system with eset.its clean.the pendrive is absolutely empty.other pendrives work fine on my system.i have also tried the hp tool,but my problem is unsolved.please help me guys...................



Now as you are telling that pen drive is clean....do one thing. Make a new text document and rename it to autorun.inf. It should be *autorun.inf* remember and not *autorun.inf.txt*. Then save it in your pen drive and then remove and then reinsert and check. 
Now even if a virus gets in your pen drive it doesn't begin to operate as soon as you insert it. 

Also go to *Start >> Run* and type *gpedit.msc. 
*
Go to Administrative Templates and then System. On the right pane, doubleclick *Turn off Autoplay* and select "Enabled" and then in the Turn off Autopay drop down menu..select *All Drives* and click OK.


​ 
And if it doesn't work, please post the HijackThis log here for analysis.


----------



## ashikns (Jul 7, 2009)

I have done the two things you told me-I created a blank autorun.inf file in my pendrive;and i have disabled autoplay for all drives.Iam absolutely sure that my system is clean.Here's the hijackthis logfile you requested........

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:55:40 PM, on 7/7/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
E:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
E:\Program Files\FolderSize\FolderSizeSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
E:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe
E:\Program Files\AutoPowerOn\AutoPowerOn.exe
E:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
E:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
E:\program files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - E:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - E:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [egui] "E:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AutoPowerOn] E:\Program Files\AutoPowerOn\AutoPowerOn.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-436374069-879983540-1801674531-1003\..\Run: [AutoPowerOn] E:\Program Files\AutoPowerOn\AutoPowerOn.exe (User '?')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://E:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://E:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://E:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://E:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2C51D7D4-B09A-469A-A338-1DEEDF68B39E}: NameServer = 218.248.240.46,218.248.240.79
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{44FF5FB5-996A-4075-96F2-CFEBDA3243DC}: NameServer = 218.248.255.146 218.248.255.139
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Skype4COM.dll
O23 - Service: ESET HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - E:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ESET Service (ekrn) - ESET - E:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: Folder Size (FolderSize) - Brio - E:\Program Files\FolderSize\FolderSizeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - E:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe

--
End of file - 2953 bytes


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes your system is clean I see. Now try one thing...format your pendrive with a third party tool like HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool and check if it works or not.

BTW what happens when you try to open a video file ?


----------



## ashikns (Jul 7, 2009)

I had already tried that,but no use.I tried NTFS but it said format could not be completed.It formatted successfully with FAT32,but still the problem remains.I can copy files to the pendrive without any problems.But when I try to open them,they dont work.I use kmplayer as my video player.When i open a video file,the buffer fills upto about 25% and stops(i.e i can see some part of video).In other players it doesnt open at all.If I try to open an exe file,a dos window comes and goes,but nothing else...........what can i do???


----------



## ashikns (Jul 9, 2009)

ashikns said:


> I have 8gb kingston datatraveller 100.It used to work perfectly,but recently i plugged it into my friends computer and copied some files from his pc to my pendrive.when i got home and plugged the pendrive,the files were all some kind of weird format,with a square symbol as filename.I couldnt even delete them,so i formatted my pendrive.Now whenever i copy some files to my pendrive,they dont work.if i copy exe files,a command prompt window comes up and closes.if i copy videos,they cant be opened.Help me please,what should i do to restore my pendrives functionality..........



Cant anyone help me???My system and pendrive is completely malware free......please  please please help me...........................


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 10, 2009)

Just call on this number: 1800 425 4515
its kingston's number. tell them that your pen drive has developed a fault all of a sudden. don't narrate the whole story to them, tell them it all happened one fine morning. there is 99% chance they will replace your pen drive.
Don't feel guilty if they do, they have provisions for replacement. they will not suffer any loss because of you. Just joking.
I've got my pen drive replaced twice.


----------



## din (Jul 10, 2009)

@Cool Buddy

Just curious

They will not check whether it is faulty ?

Also, the one they give, new or refurbished / used ? (it may be a n00b question I know  )


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 10, 2009)

Does the pen drive stop when you click on safely remove hardware, if says cannot be stopped your comp or drive has virus am afraid


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 11, 2009)

@ din
I don't know whether they check or not, but when I complained about my pen drive, they asked me to give it to their service centre. The service centre asked me to enquire 1 week later. When I enquired they gave me a new pen drive, packed and sealed, both the times. However, that was around 2 years back, don't know if the situation has changed in this time.
I can assure that there was no manufacturing defect any time. once it had become faulty due to removing without clicking on safely remove.

and no, that wasn't a n00b question, I had also thought whether they checked the pen drive or just replaced it.


----------



## ashikns (Jul 15, 2009)

@montsa007
the pendrive can be successfully removed upon clicking safely remove hardware

@cool buddy
i live in a pretty remote location in kerala,and there arent any service centres of kingston here,nor are there any authorised dealers.......


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just call the company and tell them your pen drive is sick.
And please dont tell them big ramayanas (lol) just tell so and so happened. make sure you dont open a can of worms 
Keep bill handy and get it replaced 4 free, and please dont be guilty just remember this dialouge by nana patekar
Mera bharat mahan 100 mein se 99 beimaan XD, india mein sab chalta hai


----------

